# motors



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

hi can any one tell me where i can bye any kisbey and K/C motors at ps do the have a web site ty for your time late John


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.lefthander-rc.com/catalog/index.php THIS IS THE BEST PLACE FOR OVAL MOTORS..


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

Thank You for the link looking at it later John ps i'm also looking for stock motors lmk ty


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

www.rc4less.com


----------



## jmracing (Dec 27, 2004)

any questions go to www.kisbeymodifieds.com talk to Dave or his son awesome guys.John


www.fusionbatteries.com


----------

